# رسولية انجيل يوحنا وقانونيته



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*رسولية انجيل يوحنا وقانونيته فى الكنيسة الاولى
شهادات اباء الكنيسة والعلماء والمخطوطات عن رسولية انجيل يوحنا 


للتحميل 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*ملاحق للبحث واعتذر عن سوء التنسيق الا ان سيرفع لاحقا بتنسيق افضل

اقتباسات الاباء الرسوليين واباء القرن الثانى من انجيل يوحنا

القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى تلميذ الرسل
الرسالة الى اهل رومية
**Do not talk about Jesus Christ while you desire the world. Do not let envy dwell among you.… I take no pleasure in corruptible food or the pleasures of this life. I want the bread of God, which is the flesh of Christ who is of the seed of David; and for drink I want his blood, which is incorruptible love*. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1




*وفى رسالته لافسس*
*
* *upon me first to exhort you that ye would run together in accordance with the will of God. For even Jesus Christ does all things according to the will of the Father, as He Himself declares in a certain place, “I do always those things that please Him.”﻿13 Wherefore it behoves us also to live according to the will of God in Christ, and to imitate Him as Paul did. For, says he, “Be ye followers of me, even as I also am of Christ.”﻿14* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 *و الذي ارسلني هو معي و لم يتركني الاب وحدي لاني في كل حين                  افعل ما يرضيه*

*القديس ايريناؤس تلميذ بوليكارب تلميذ يوحنا الرسول*
*And again does he say in the Epistle: “Many false prophets are gone out into the world. Hereby know ye the Spirit of God: Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God; and every spirit which separates Jesus Christ is not of God, but is of antichrist.”﻿8 These words agree with what was said in the Gospel, that “the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us.” Wherefore he again exclaims in his Epistle, “Every one that believeth that Jesus is the Christ, has been born of God;”﻿9** knowing Jesus Christ to be one and the same, to whom the gates of heaven were opened, because of His taking upon Him flesh: who shall also come in the same flesh in which He suffered, revealing the glory of the Father*.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 




*القديس يوستنيوس الشهيد.فى حواره مع تريفو*​ *Tell  me, did God want the priests to sin when they offer the sacrifices on  the sabbath? Or did he want those to sin who are circumcised and do  circumcise on the sabbaths, since he commands that on the eighth  day—even though it happens to be a sabbath—those who are born shall  always be circumcised? Or could not the infants be operated upon one day  previous or one day subsequent to the sabbath, if he knew that it is a  sinful act on the sabbaths? Or why did he not teach those who are called  righteous and pleasing to him, who lived before Moses and Abraham, who  were not circumcised in their foreskin and observed no sabbaths—why did  he not teach them to keep these institutions? Dialogue with Trypho 27.27*​ *27 ANF 1:208*.*

*Elowsky, Joel C.: John 1-10. Downers Grove, IL : InterVarsity Press, 2006 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4a), S. 258*
​ 
*7:                  21 اجاب يسوع و قال لهم عملا واحدا عملت فتتعجبون جميعا                  *
*7:                  22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان ليس انه من موسى بل من الاباء ففي                  السبت تختنون الانسان 



الديداكية

**We give you thanks, Holy Father,*​ *For your holy name which you*​ *have caused to dwell in our hearts,*​ *And for the knowledge and faith and immortality*​ *Which you have made known to us*​ *Through Jesus your servant;*​ *To you be the glory forever.…*​ *Remember your church, Lord,*​ *To deliver it from all evil*​ *And to make it perfect in your love;*​ *And gather it, the one that has been sanctified,*​ *From the four winds into your kingdom,*​ *Which you have prepared for it;*​ *For yours is the power and the glory forever.*​ *Didache 10.2–5.﻿3*​ *﻿3 AF 261–63.*


​ 
*17: 11 و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في  العالم و انا                  اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك  الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا                  واحدا كما نحن *


*كلمينضدس السكندرى*
*The  Lord clearly reveals himself when describing figuratively his many and  various ways of service.… For the vine that is not pruned grows to wood.  It is the same way with humankind. The Word—the knife—clears away the  wanton shoots, compelling the impulses of the soul to become fruitful,  not to indulge in lust. Now, reproof addressed to sinners has their  salvation for its aim, the word being harmoniously adjusted to each  one’s conduct, now with tightened, now with relaxed cords. Christ the  Educator 1.8.﻿30*​ *﻿30 ANF 2:226.*

*Elowsky, Joel C.: John 11-21. Downers Grove, IL : InterVarsity Press, 2007 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b), S. 162*
​ *15: 2 كل غصن في لا ياتي بثمر ينزعه و كل ما ياتي بثمر ينقيه لياتي                  بثمر اكثر


الشهيد يوستنيوس
**It  is evident that no one can terrify or subdue us who have believed in  Jesus over all the world. For it is plain that, though beheaded, and  crucified, and thrown to wild beasts, and chains, and fire, and all  other kinds of torture, we do not give up our confession. But the more  such things happen, the more do others—and in larger numbers—become  faithful and worshipers of God through the name of Jesus. For  just as if one should cut away the fruit-bearing parts of a vine, it  grows up again, and yields other branches flourishing and fruitful. Even  so the same thing happens with us. For the vine planted by God and  Christ the Savior is his people. Dialogue with Trypho 110.﻿33


**15: 2 كل غصن في لا ياتي بثمر ينزعه و كل ما ياتي بثمر ينقيه لياتي                  بثمر اكثر

**

ترتليان
**The  Lord sent the Paraclete because, since human weakness could not receive  everything at once, it might gradually be directed and regulated and  brought to perfection of discipline by the Lord’s vicar, the Holy  Spirit.… And so, he declared the work of the Spirit. This, then, is the  Paraclete’s guiding office: the direction of discipline, the revelation  of the ******ures, the reforming of the intellect and the progress in us  toward “better things.” On the Veiling of Virgins 1.﻿21*​ *﻿21 ANF 4:27**. See also Pre******ion of Heretics 28.6.*

*Elowsky, Joel C.: John 11-21. Downers Grove, IL : InterVarsity Press, 2007 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b), S. 206*
​ *16: 13 و اما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو  يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه                  لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما  يسمع يتكلم به و يخبركم بامور اتية


وايضا
* *For  the law of baptizing has been imposed and the formula prescribed: “Go,”  he says, “teach the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father  and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit.”27 The comparison with this law of that definition, “Unless one has been reborn of water and Spirit, he shall not enter into the kingdom of the heavens,”  has tied faith to the necessity of baptism. Accordingly, all thereafter  who became believers used to be baptized. On Baptism 13.28*​ *27 Mt 28:19.*

*28 ANF 3:676.*

*Elowsky, Joel C.: John 1-10. Downers Grove, IL : InterVarsity Press, 2006 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4a), S. 112*
​ 
* اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء و                  الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله *

*دى اقتباسات معينة من اقوال الاباء مش الكل دى امثلة بسيطة *


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*بعض اقول العلماء اضافية

**According  to early Church tradition, the fourth gospel was written by the apostle  John, the son of Zebedee. Although the work does not mention John by  name (perhaps out of modesty), several internal evidences do support or  at least suggest his authorship. According to 21:20–24, the author is a  disciple of Jesus and associate of Peter. The phrase “the disciple whom  Jesus loved” may refer to John. This individual had intimate fellowship,  with Jesus (13:23–25) and witnessed the piercing of Jesus’ side during  the crucifixion (19:35) and other events in the life of Jesus. John’s  reference to Jesus as the “Word” (﻿Gk.﻿ lógos) should be taken as alluding to God’s word in creation ( Gen. 1; ﻿cf.﻿  Ps. 33:6, 9) rather than as the basis for objection to John’s  authorship on the grounds of alleged Hellenistic (or Gnostic) influence.  *​ *Gk. Greek*

*cf. compare, see*

*Myers, Allen C.: The Eerdmans Bible Dictionary. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Eerdmans, 1987, S. 589'p589*​
*Author  Early Christian tradition indicates this Gospel was written by John,  the disciple and son of Zebedee. The Gospel claims to have been written  by the beloved disciple, an unnamed figure so designated only in this  Gospel (21:20–24). John, son of Zebedee, is almost certainly the beloved  disciple and author of this Gospel, but some doubts remain since John  is not mentioned by name.*​ *Brand, Chad ;  Draper, Charles ;  England, Archie ;  Bond, Steve ;  Clendenen, E. Ray ;  Butler, Trent C. ;   Latta, Bill: Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary. Nashville, TN : Holman Bible Publishers, 2003, S. 934 'p934*​

*شهادات غير المؤمنين عن انجيل يوحنا *
*B.     **Testimony of Unbelievers*​ *The  oldest controversial argument against the faith was written by Celsus  (A.D. 161–180). In his whole christological standpoint of the Church is  John’s Gospel. He refers to Matthew but he uses John more than Mark or  Luke in his aggressive attack. The testimony of the gnostic heretics is  equally conclusive. The earliest of them is probably Marcion, who came  to Rome about A.D. 140. He knew of the fourth gospel and rejected it. As  it was recognized in gnostic circles, it must have been recognized much  earlier in church circles, which compels us to go back to the time of  earliest recollection of John. At that date they would not have accepted  a book as John’s if it had not come from the apostle. The value of this  evidence is not the mere sum of individual testimonies but lies in the  demonstration furnished that in the third quarter of the second century  this gospel was received without question or suspicion together with the  three others by the churches of Asia, Europe, and Africa. The combined  light of these testimonies goes far back through the first half century  and within the lifetime of hundreds, if not thousands, who had seen and  heard the apostle himself.*​ *Constance, Mrs. T. M.: Explorer's Bible Study: Gospel of John. Dickson, TN : Explorer's Bible Study, 1988, S. 1:4 .p.3

**شهادات غير المؤمنين 
اقدم حجة اثارت الجدل ضد الايمان كتبت بواسطة كلسس سنة 161 لسنة 
180
فى كل وجهه نظره الكرستولوجية للكنيسة هو انجيل يوحنا
هو استخدم انجيل متى لكنه استخدم يوحنا اكثر من مرقس ولوقا فى هجومه العدوانى
الشهادات من الهرطقات الغنوصية ايضا قاطعة بنفس المساوة ولعل اقدمهم هو ماركيون الذى اتى لروما سنة 140
كان يعرف انجيل يوحنا لكنه رفضه وكونه كان معروفا فى الاوساط الغنوصية فاذن فهو معروف فى الاوساط المسيحية منذ عهد مبكر
ان قيمة هذة الاثباتات ليس انها مجرد مجموع لشهادات فردية لكنها تكمن ان  تؤكد ان فى خلال الربع الثالث من القرن الثانى قبل الانجيل الرابع بدون شك  او استفسار جنبا الى جنب مع الاناجيل الثلاثة
من قبل الكنائس فى اسيا واروبا وافريقيا

كتاب ايعيدون اختراع شخصية يسوع للثلاثى الجبار
دانيال بى والاس , جى اد كومزمورسكى , جيمس سوير 

عن قانون الموراتورى اللى ورد فيه تقليد انجيل يوحنا من منتصف القرن الثانى

*









*يوسابيوس ينقل عن أوريجانوس في كتابه " تاريخ الكنيسة ".*

*تاريخ الكنيسة - يوسابيوس القيصرى (264 - 340 م ) -  تعريب القمص مرقس داود  الكتاب السادس الفصل 25  **، أو صفحة 275.*

*صفحة 274:

**



*​*
صفحة 275:*





​ *تاريخ الكنيسة - يوسابيوس القيصرى (264 - 340 م ) -  تعريب القمص مرقس داود  الكتاب السادس الفصل 25 **.

يتبع........
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*شهادات المخطوطات
قد اوردت فى البحث شهادة جون رايلاند p 52 التى اكدت بان انجيل يوحنا لا يمكن ان يكون اكثر من عام 100 ميلادية اذ ترجع لبدايات القرن الثانى الميلادى

نتابع ايضا

بردية 66 كانت تؤرخ الى عام 200 لكن .........

فى كتاب كومفورت وباريت نص مخطوطات العهد الجديد المبكرة يقولان عن تأريخ البردية 66
**Hunger, founder of the Vienna Institute of Papyrology, redated P66 to the first half of the second century (a.d. 100–150).﻿3﻿ Hunger contends that P66 must be dated to the same period as P52 (P. Rylands 457), which is dated 110–125, and the Egerton Gospel (ca. 130–150). This means that P66  should not be dated later than 150. Hunger based his readjustment on  the many similarities (especially in theconnecting letters, i.e.,  ligatures) between P66  and manu******s dated to the late first and early second century. He  cites many manu******s in the article in which he makes this assessment


هانجر مؤسس معهد فينا لدراسة البرديات ارجع البردية لنفس عام بردية 52 وبردية ايجرتون فتكون اقدم من سنة 150 ميلادية 

هناك عالم اخر قدم اسمه ترنر قال انها بترجع لبدايات القرن الثالث
**Turner, disagreeing with Hunger, dated P66 to the first half of the third century (a.d.  200–250) because the broad delta, broad theta, narrow alpha (stroked in  one sequence), finial end on the crossbar of epsilon, and hook  (apostrophe) between double consonants are characteristics of  third-century manu******s.﻿4﻿  It must be kept in mind that Turner was reacting to the revised datings  of the 1950s and 1960s, when many of the codices were given earlier  dates than previously ascribed to them. During this period paleographers  were beginning to realize that the codex was a late-first-century  invention. Turner thought the revisions went too far in the direction of  earlier dating and therefore posited a more conservative dating for  many of the New Testament manu******s



لكن كومفورت رد عليه فى كتابه بان هذا خطأ وبين خطأه فى ذلك
**With all due respect to Turner, I disagree with his date for P66. The delta is unusually wide in P66,  but there are examples of this in second-century manu******s (see P.  London 110 and P. Berol. 9782). The body of the theta is not that broad  (only the cross-through line makes it wide), and there are examples of  this in the second century (see P. Oxy. 2161, 2213, and even 216 [dated  first century]). The crossbar on the epsilon only rarely displays a  finial, and this seems to be the result of a stop, creating a slight  blob. This is very common in both the second and third centuries, as is  also the formation of the alpha in P66.  Furthermore, some manu******s of the second century display the hook  between double consonants (P. Mich. 6871, P. Oxy. 3013, BGU iii 715.5


ويختم كومفورت كلامه ويقول
**According to my evaluation, the following manu******s exhibit a handwriting style very similar to that found in P66: P. Oxy. 220 (late first or early second century); P. Oxy. 841 (first hand, which cannot be dated later than a.d. 120–130, during the reign of Hadrian); P. Oxy. 1434 (a.d.  108–109); P. Oxy. 2161 and 2162; PSI 1208–1210 (same scribe, second  century). Also, P. Chester Beatty IX and X (Esther and Daniel), dated  second century by Wilcken and Galiano, have many affinities with P66*​

*فتكون بردية 66 تعود للنصف الاول من القرن الثانى يفصلها عن انجيل يوحنا سنين قليلة *

*عنوان الانجيل فى هذة المخطوطة هو ايانجليون كاتا يوانن
اى الانجيل حسب يوحنا
وهذا هو عنوان الانجيل فى مخطوطاته من بدايات القرن الثانى مثبتا تقليد الكنيسة الجامعة
صورة البردية 
*




​*وايضا نصها من نفس الكتاب
**ευαγγελιον κατα ιωαννην *

*ونفس هذا الثبات فى العنوان نجده فى بردية 75 التى ترجع لاواخر القرن الثانى بدايات الثالث*
*ونصها من نفس الكتاب*
[*leaf 47 recto]*​ *________*​ *ευαγγελιον*​ *________*​ *κατα ϊωανην*​ *________*​ *1*​ *1εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον*​ *θ̅ν̅ και θ̅ς̅ ην ο λογος· 2ουτος ην εν αρχη προς*​ *Comfort, Philip Wesley ;   Barrett, David P.: The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manu******s. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manu******s. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House, 2001, S. 567*
​ *وهكذا فى القرن الرابع فى السينائية والفاتكيانية مكتوب ايانجليون يوانن
فى التعليقات النصية لكمفورت يقول
* 




*يقول ان عنوان الانجيل حسب يوحنا يوضح ان كل النساخ اعتبروا هذا هو انجيل يوحنا

فليس فقط لدينا تقليد ابائى
بل حتى تراث المخطوطات يؤكد ان هذا الانجيل معروف انه منسوب للرسول يوحنا منذ بداية القرن الثانى


يتبع........
* 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*اعتراض بخصوص الاصحاح **21*
*انه ليس بقلم يوحنا واضافة لمتن الانجيل نظرا ان الانجيل يظهر انه انتهى فى الايات الختامية فى الاصحاح العشرين
يرد الاب متى المسكين على هذا الادعاء ويقول 
*




*
وايضا اقدم بردية لانجيل يوحنا بردية 66 تثبت ثبوت الاصحاح في الانجيل مؤكدا ان الانجيل استملته كنيسة المسيح وفيه الاصحاح 21 من قانون الانجيل الرابع *

*النص فى هذا الاصحاح ممزق لكن كومفورت فى كتابه يكتب النص بعد ان استعاده كاملا كالاتى *
*[leaf 75 verso]*​ *ρ̅ν̅ [150]*​ *21*​ *1μ[ετα ταυτ]α̣ εφα̣ν̣[ε]ρ̣ω̣[σ]εν̣ [εαυ*​ *τον παλιν ι̅ς̅] τ̣οις μαθητα̣[ις επι*​ *της θαλασσης] της τιβεριαδ[ος*​ *εφανερωσεν δε ο]υτως 2ησα[ν ο*​ *μου σιμων πετρο]ς̣ και θωμ̣[ας*​ *ο λεγομενος] δ[ι]δ̣υ̣μο̣ς̣ και̣ [να*​ *θαναηλ ο απ]ο κα[να της] γαλ[ι*​ *λαιας και] οι του̣ ζ̣εβ̣ε̣δα[ι]ο̣υ̣ κ̣[αι*​ *αλλοι] ε̣κ των μ̣α̣θη̣των αυ̣[του*​ *δυο· 3λ]εγει αυ̣[τοι]ς σ̣ιμω̣ν π̣[ε*​ *τρος υπα]γω α[λιε]υε̣[ι]ν λ̣εγο[υσιν*​ *αυτω ε]ρχο[μεθα και η]με[ις συν*​ *σοι εξηλθον και ενεβ]η̣σ̣[αν εις*​ *[το πλοιον και εν εκεινη τη νυκ]*​ *[τι επιασαν ουδεν· 4πρωιας δε]*​ *[ηδη γενομενης εστη ι̅ς̅ εις]*​ *[leaf 76 recto]*​ *ρ̅ν̅α̅ [151]*​ *τον αι]γιαλ[ον ου μεντοι] εγνω[σαν*​ *οι μαθηται οτι ι̅ς̅ εσ]τ̣ιν 5λε[γει*​ *ουν αυτοις ι̅ς̅ παιδι]α̣ μ[η τι προσ*​ *φαγιον εχετε] α[πεκρι]θη[σαν αυ*​ *τω ου· 6ο δε ει]π̣ε̣ν̣ α̣υ̣[το]ις· β̣[αλετε*​ *εις] τ̣α δεξια με̣ρη τ[ου πλοιου το*​ *δικτ]υον και ευρησετα̣[ι οι δε﻿a﻿*​ *ειπα]ν δι ολης νυ̣κτος [εκοπια*​ *σαμε]ν και ουδε̣[ν] ελαβ̣[ομεν επι*​ *δε τω] σω [ο]νομ[ατι χαλασω τα*​ *[δικτυα· και τουτο ποιησαντες]*​ *[συνεκλεισαν πληθος ιχθυων]*​ *[πολυ διερρησσετο δε τα δικτυα]*​ *[αυτων· και κατενευσαν τοις]*​ *[μετοχοις εν τω ετερω πλοιω]*​ *[του ελθοντας συλλαβεσθαι αυ]*​ *[τοις· 7λεγει ουν ο μαθητης εκει]*​ *[νος ον ηγαπα ο ι̅ς̅ τω πετρω ο]*​ *[leaf 76 verso]*​ *ρ̅ν̅[β̅] [152]*​ *κ̅ς̅] εστι[ν τον επενδυ]τ̣ην δ[ιεζω*​ *σα]το· [ην γαρ γυμνος και εβα*​ *λεν ε]α̣[υ]τ̣ον̣ [εις την θαλασ*​ *σαν 8ο]ι δ[ε αλλοι] μ̣[αθηται τω πλοι*​ *αριω η]λθο[ν ου] γ̣αρ η̣[σαν μα*​ *κραν απο τ]η̣[ς] γης αλ̣λ̣ ως απο̣ [πη*​ *χων διακο]σιων· συροντες τ[ο*​ *δικτυον τ]ω̣ν ϊχθυ̣ων 9ως ουν̣ [α*​ *πεβησαν εις] την [γ]η̣νʼ βλεπου̣*​ *σιν ανθρακιαν κειμε]ν̣ην και̣*​ *[οψαριον επικειμενον και αρτον·]*​ *[10λεγει αυτοις ο ι̅ς̅ ενεγκατε]*​ *[απο των οψαριων ων επιασατε]*​ *[νυν· 11ανεβη ουν σειμων πετρος ϗ]*​ *[ειλκυσεν το δικτυον εις την γην]*​ *[μεστον ιχθυων μεγαλων ρ̅ν̅γ̅]*​ *[και τοσουτων οντων ουκ]*​ *[εσχισθη το δικτυον 12λεγει αυ]*​ *[leaf 77 recto]*​ *ρ̅ν̅[γ̅] [153]❏*​ *τοις ο ι̅η̅ς̅ δευτε] αρ[ιστησα]τ̣ε·❏*​ *[sixteen or seventeen lines missing]*​ *[leaf 77 verso]*​ *ρ̅ν̅δ̅ [154]❏*​ *17λ̣ε̣[γει αυτω το τριτον σιμων❏*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn7*​ *[̠Indicates conjectural reconstruction of the beginning or ending of a manu******, or, within the tran******ions, letters or words most likely to have been in the original manu******.*

*a The next few lines were probably taken from Luke 5:5 and following.*

*❏ ed pr: line not constructed*

*❏ ed pr: line not constructed*

*❏ ed pr: line not constructed*

*❏ ed pr: line not constructed*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref7Comfort, Philip Wesley ;   Barrett, David P.: The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manu******s. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manu******s. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House, 2001, S. 467*
​ 

*يتبع......*​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*صفع معاذ عليان السلفى الجاهل على قفاه الاحمر كعادتنا
بعد ان عرضنا الموضوع بكل قوة نستعرض كلام هذا الساذج
النقطة الاولى
*


> إنجيل يوحنا لا توجد فيه إشارة على كاتبه



*علماء المسيحية واباء كنيستنا بيردوا عليك ويقولوا مكنتش جابت منك اتنين كانت خربت
الرسول يوحنا كان يلمح على ذاته بانه التلميذ الذى كان يحبه يسوع 
فى اكثر من موضع على سبيل المثال
**هلال امين
في النهاية تأتي الشهادة الختامية للكاتب الذي هو الرسول يوحنا. وكل كاتب   بالروح القدس كان يحمل طابعه الخاص وطريقته الخاصة مسوقاً من الروح القدس   معصوماً من الخطأ. وما كتب ليس إلا عينة مختارة بواسطة الحكمة الإلهية،   حاملاً إلينا الإعلانات الإلهية، ولو كتب يوحنا كل ما فعل الرب يسوع فإن   العالم نفسه أصغر من أن يسع الكتب المكتوبة. إن العالم لم يستوعب كل   المعاني التي تشير إليها معجزات الرب يسوع وأقواله، كتب المفسرون ألوفاً من   الكتب ولا زالوا يكتبون، وهم بذلك يحاولون السير في محيط واسع الأرجاء  غير  محدود، فإن كان الأمر كذلك فيما اختاره الروح القدس لنا، فكم بالحري  لو  كتب كل ما فعل الرب يسوع.           *


*وليم مكدونالد
أضاف يوحنا شهادة شخصية لصدق الأمور التي كتبها.  وآخرون يرون في هذا ختم  الشيوخ في كنيسة أفسس، وموافقتهم على إنجيل يوحنا.            

**الكنز الجليل فى تفسير الانجيل القس وليم ادى*
*اجمعت الكنيسة المسيحية على ان كاتب هذة البشارة هو يوحنا الرسول وهو ابن زبدى وسالومى*

*وفى تعليقه على العدد 24 من الاصحاح 21 يقول*
*تكلم يوحنا عن نفسه بضمير الغائب بيانا انه هو كاتب هذة البشارة كشاهد عيان لاعمال المسيح وان ذلك تواضع منه 

الاب متى المسكين 
*




*النقطة التانية*
· 


> *[FONT="]إنجيل يوحنا 21/24-25[/FONT][/B][FONT="] : (هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا*




> *[FONT="].[/FONT][U][FONT="]ونعلم[/FONT][/U][FONT="] ان شهادته حق , واشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة)[/FONT]
> [FONT="]سؤال : كلمة " ونعلم ان شهادته حق " ونعلم .. جمع إما أن يكون كاتبها عدة أشخاص وإما ان يكون كاتبها شخص واحد ويتكلم بجمع التعظيم وهذا ما يتنافى مع تواضعه كما أدعوا عليه ! [/FONT]*


*
العلامة الاب متى المسكين يرد على معاذ عليان ويعلن جهله 
ان اسلوب الشهادة بالجمع هو اسلوب الشهادة اليهودية وتقليدها










الصفعة الثالثة




			[FONT="]الإصحاح الحادي والعشرون إضافة لاحقة ! [/FONT][/QUOTE][B]
الاب متى رد والبردية ردت
[/B][QUOTE][CENTER][CENTER][FONT="]بردية جون ريلاندز وتحليليها ( [/FONT][FONT="]p52[/FONT][FONT="] ) .[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



			[/CENTER]
  [FONT="]أقدم بردية لإنجيل يوحنا وهي عبارة قصاصة صغيرة جداً لا تحتوى على جملة كاملة يفهم منها شئ ! وتحتوى على :[/FONT]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]يوحنا الإصحاح 18 الأعداد 31 , 32 , 33 , 37 , 38 [/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**



[FONT="]أما باقي البرديات والمخطوطات فجميعها تعود لما بعد سنة 200م , وأولهم البردية 66 وتعود لسنة 200 ميلادياً [/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]    [B]
هل حقا بردية 52 لا تفيد شيئا ايها السافل علميا
فلندع بروس متزجر يرد على امثالك
[/B][FONT=Arial Black][SIZE=5][B]القضية للمسيح لى ستروبل مع بروس متزجر صفحة 79 
عن اهمية اكتشاف بردية جون رايلاند 
[/B][CENTER][IMG]http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/145136536.png[/IMG]


[B]وبردية 66 تم مناقشتها [/B]

 [QUOTE][COLOR=black][FONT=Symbol]·       [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="]الآباء في عصور متأخرة نسبياً بدأوا يتناقلوا " بدون مرجعية ثابتة " التقليد القائل بأن يوحنا هو الكاتب .[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

اثبتنا جهله بان هذا التقليد قد اثبتناه من اباء افسس واسكندرية وشمال افريقيا وروما منذ بابياس الى يومنا هذا 



[FONT="]استشهاد الآباء لا يثبت صحة الإنجيل فلعلهم استشهدوا بإنجيل قد ضاع وفيه نفس الاقتباس ! وبعضهم استشهدوا بالإنجيل ولم يقولوا من من مؤلف الكتاب الذي اقتبسوا منه ! أو غير ذلك [/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE][B]زبالات ووساخات علمية  لم يقدم عليها مرجعية [/B]



[B]بوليكارب رديت عليه فى البحث
وعلاقة ايريناؤس ب بوليكارب ايضا رديت عليها فى البحث
وثيقة الموراتورى [/B]
 [QUOTE][COLOR=black][FONT="]الوثيقة بها أخطاء ![/FONT]
·   [FONT="]الأب متى المسكين"  الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا دراسة وتفسير وشرح للأب متي المسكين صفحة 50 " :[/FONT][/B]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]( وكاتب وثيقة الموراتوري يؤكد أن القديس يوحنا إنما كتب إنجيله بإلحاح وتوسل من أحبائه وزملائه الأساقفة وهذا التأكيد في التسجيل له وزنه التاريخي وإن كانت هذه الوثيقة تخطيء في وضع إسم أندرواس الرسول ضمن سرد ملابسات كتابة إنجيل يوحنا لأنه لم يكن أحد من الرسل على قيد الحياة وقت كتابة إنجيل يوحنا..) [/FONT][/COLOR]

أنقر للتوسيع...

لندع الاب متى المسكين يكشف تدليسك
القديس انداروس بالفعل كان قد استشهد فهذا النقطة خاطئة لكن تقليد الوثيقة بخصوص الاناجيل صحيحة مليون فى المية ولها ثقلها التاريخى 
يقول الاب متى المسكين

[/CENTER]
**[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





انتهت زبالات المسلمين

من لديه استفسار احنا فى الخدمة
باى باى 
[/CENTER]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*غدا تفريغ البحث فى محاضرة صوتية ......
وغذا ايضا بحث اللوغوس الالهى بين اللاهوت اليوحناوى وبين فكر الفلاسفة ................
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*هو فى نقطة عبيطة كمان معرفش ايه علاقتها برسولية انجيل يوحنا بس اهى بجملة الترويق
*


> ·       كتاب الدياطسرون أي الرباعي للقديس طيطيانوس , صدر عن جمعية نشر المعارف المسيحية صفحة 9 : ( والكلمة صار لحماً *وحل فينا* )


*دى الترجمة العربى فعلا وحل فينا*
*لكن الترجمة الانجليزى للدياتسرون حل بيننا 
*
*And the Word became flesh, and took up his abode among us; and we saw his glory as the glory of the only Son from the Father, which is full of grace and equity* 
* The Diatessaron of Tatian. In: Tatian:  (Trans.): The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. X  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 48*
​ *ومتفرقش معايا فى حاجة ومعرفش ايه علاقتها بالموضوع اصلا*
*بس اهو بجملة الترويق*


*الترجمة الحرفية للاصل اليونانى حل بيننا*
*جت فى الاصل اين همين بمعنى وسطنا 
*
*Καὶ ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο καὶ  ἐσκήνωσεν ἐν ἡμῖν, καὶ ἐθεασάμεθα τὴν δόξαν αὐτοῦ, δόξαν ὡς μονογενοῦς  παρὰ πατρός, πλήρης χάριτος καὶ ἀληθείας*.​

*ولا اعرف ايضا ايه علاقتها بالموضوع*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2012)

ابداع ليس لة مثيل يا دكتور ربنا يعوض تعبك فى البحث هذا


----------



## حسين دوكي (16 فبراير 2012)

*بحث رائع و الرب يباركك و يعوض مجهودك الرائع يا دكتور و كالعادة جهلهم يٌثبت*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 فبراير 2012)

مجموعة  أبحاث أكاديمية  رائعة الدقة والتدقيق  - ثمينة وأمينة
أشكر الله  عليها وأشيد بمجهودك -
هذا   هو العلم  فى لجة  ثراءئه  وحلاوته
منها للاعلى -  زادت نعمة الرب مؤازرة ومشجعه ودافعة للامام..
تحياتى


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

* لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ إِيمَانُكُمْ بِحِكْمَةِ النَّاسِ بَلْ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ.*
*لكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ، وَلكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ.*
*بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ، الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا


ان قرأ احد اى اعتراض على اى منتدى اسلامى كان ما كان او قرا فى كتاب اى معلومة تناقض ما قولناه واثبتناه يطرحه هنا للرد 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*قانونية إنجيل يوحنا ورسوليته  ردا على معاذ عليان ، فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*​


----------



## holiness (22 فبراير 2012)

فعلا جاهل  لما يشكك في رسولية و قانونية انجيل يوحنا 

كل المراجع المسيحية تؤكد صحة قانونيته رغم انف الجميع 

و الجاهل يبحث عن قشة عشان يكتب بحث عنها ايه الغباء اللي احنا عايشيين فيه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 فبراير 2012)

رجاء   محبة  فى المسيح:
تجميع  كل  الفقرات  البحثية المعلوماتية فى هذه الصفحة والمجزأءه  أعلاه فى ملف واحد ( PDF) ;كما  يفعل أستاذنا الحبيب هولى بايبل 1 لنتمكن  من قرائته وتنزيله  كوحده واحده -
أ وكتابته بوسيلة تمكننا من قرأءئته بإستعمال برنامج فوكسيت ريدر  كوحده واحده-يعنى توحيد كل المعلومات السابقة  فى ملف واحد لتسهيل الاحتفاظ به+مع خالص الشكر 
متابع بشغف


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*حاضر أستاذ ElectericCurrent سنحاول فعل هذا في الأبحاث القادمة لان هذا البحث ربما لا نستطيع لظروف فنية.. سامحنا ، صلي لأجلنا ..
*


----------

